# C. wendtii from Aquafleur



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone from the trip to Aquafleur remember the name of this Crypt? C. wendtii "L something"?









Would it be Crypt. legroi?

Thanks.
Jim


----------

